# Looking for a Professional Digitizer Please



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello,, Im new here and am in the process of starting a embroidery business, I have been doing embroidery for years although still new to digitizing
I am looking for a professional digitizer who I can rely on to digitize the artwork in the times that I cant do so myself,,, like right now I have been asked to embroider a name on a business shirt, left chest logo and the collar, also a blazer chest,,, and its pretty urgent as well,,, I have played around with the name but Im really nervous being my first one and so soon when im not yet set up

Im wondering if someone could please please help me find someone that can digitize this properly for me

Thanks in advance


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is who I use $15 flat rate..$15 Flat Rate Digitizing

they are really good and fast..

you should check your embroidery software most have fonts that are already digitized


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I will take a look

Unfortunetly this is not just a normal font,


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

oh ok.. can you upload a picture?? it maybe really easy to digitize or maybe not..won't hurt to try


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, here is the image,, it would have to be in two sizes,, one for the left chest and the other smaller for the collar (is it even possible to embroider on a business shirt collar? ) Im just really worried my 1st order im not going to be able to do it, they also want it in less than 1 week and they have not sent me the shirt and blazer yet
Thank you for help, you have no idea how much I appreciate it


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Stitched said:


> Ok, here is the image,, it would have to be in two sizes,, one for the left chest and the other smaller for the collar (is it even possible to embroider on a business shirt collar? ) Im just really worried my 1st order im not going to be able to do it, they also want it in less than 1 week and they have not sent me the shirt and blazer yet
> Thank you for help, you have no idea how much I appreciate it


Depending on the size of the collar.. it should be ok. I would wait until after you get the garments (I thought you had them already) make sure you get exact measurements

tell them what its going on and how big you need them. They can get this back to you in less than 24 hours. You can do a few sew outs and have it done the same day.

No worries, trust me I have been there and done that.


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

The people have already told me what sizes they want the names to be,,, does it look like its hard to digitize?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Stitched said:


> The people have already told me what sizes they want the names to be,,, does it look like its hard to digitize?


It looks fairly easy.. just make sure you are charging the customer for fee so its not out of your pocket. 

you can check with digitizing USA tell them you need two sizes it may be only one charge

I know that a hat and left chest is $15 not $30 since you need to be fairly small it would be good to get it professional digitized for the small logo. I know I have trouble with smaller fonts


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that company say it takes 2 or 3 days to digitize, I need it asap, even though I dont have the shirt yet it wont be long and Im going to do stitch outs first on samples, especially for the collar before I attempt the read thing LOL


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Stitched said:


> Oh that company say it takes 2 or 3 days to digitize, I need it asap, even though I dont have the shirt yet it wont be long and Im going to do stitch outs first on samples, especially for the collar before I attempt the read thing LOL


Did you email them? I never had anything take more than a day.. you can tell them its a rush..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

When we have the need we use Wicked Stitch of the East, www.wickedstitch.com


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

binki said:


> When we have the need we use Wicked Stitch of the East, www.wickedstitch.com


Yeah, when you have to constantly ask where your designs gets kinda get old.. then when they want their money they are on you like white on rice.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> Yeah, when you have to constantly ask where your designs gets kinda get old.. then when they want their money they are on you like white on rice.


We never had a problem with them. They have taken complicated jobs from us that none of the other 'experts' would touch.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Pollchaps (Jul 31, 2009)

Check out planet embroidery .com
They also have a iPhone app very easy for just font


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> Here is who I use $15 flat rate..[vurl=http://www.digitizingusa.com/]$15 Flat Rate Digitizing[/url]
> 
> they are really good and fast..
> 
> you should check your embroidery software most have fonts that are already digitized


Gonna check them out


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

Try 1 Dollar Digitizing - Affordable Embroidery Digitizing Services cheap as, and never had a problem. Ed


----------

